# Almond butter?



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

I read somewhere that Almond butter is really good for them, do any of your tiels like almond butter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I believe almonds are supposed to be okay to give your 'tiel in moderation (only unsalted and unsweetened, and they need to be roasted, I believe). However, almond butter might have sugar or other sweeteners in it, which wouldn't be healthy for your bird... 

I personally wouldn't feed my birds almond butter, but others might have other opinions about this! So I'd wait to see if anyone else replies.


----------



## AutumnElf (May 2, 2017)

Lore said:


> I believe almonds are supposed to be okay to give your 'tiel in moderation (only unsalted and unsweetened, and they need to be roasted, I believe). However, almond butter might have sugar or other sweeteners in it, which wouldn't be healthy for your bird...
> 
> I personally wouldn't feed my birds almond butter, but others might have other opinions about this! So I'd wait to see if anyone else replies.


I don't think I'd give my birds that. It's so thick. Does it stick to their mouths like it does ours? Probably. Would they have a hard time swallowing that? I think so. 

Better to give them a chopped almond. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's no particular benefit to feeding almonds. Like all nuts, they contain a variety of beneficial nutrients, but they're very high in fat so you shouldn't feed very much. Nutritionally, almonds aren't much different from sunflower seed, except that almonds have more calcium and sunflower has better quality protein. But cuttlebone will provide a lot more calcium without all the calories. 

For anyone who's interested, a section of my Seeds, Nuts and Grains article compares the nutritional value of tree nuts to sunflower seed and hemp seed. Hemp seed is the most nutritious of the lot by far, and there's room to argue over whether sunflower or pistachio is #2. Almonds are better than a lot of the tree nuts but they're not spectacular. http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/nutrition-seeds.html#magical


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

It would probably be quite fattening and in the junk food list for birds.


----------

